# Looking for rims for my Gen 2 Sedan LT



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

2019 lt stock


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Knucklehead729 said:


> Ok, so a curb ran out in front of me and ate a tire and scuffed my OEM 16 inch rim.
> I have been looking at getting new rims for awhile so I am most likely going to bite the bullet and buy some 17 inch rims, looking to spend no more than 800 for all 4.
> Looking for Gloss black 17 inch or if in the price range, 18 inch rims, if anyone has any suggestions.


Buy some stock LTZ rims and have them powder coated.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Not a lot available for the Cruze but check out TireRack.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Fitment Industries | Create Your Custom Car | Wheels, Tires, and Accessories


Trust the fitment experts at Fitment Industries to help create the custom car of your dreams. Shop the largest selection of car accessories, wheels, and tires now.




www.fitmentindustries.com




Has probably biggest selection of native 5x105 wheels, gotta be over 200 wheels under $200ea.

Cruzeculture.com has some more trendy and name brand wheels, most of them are redrilled to our bolt pattern if that matters to you.

Going from 16s to 18s is going to drastically change the ride harshness of your car.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Going with these DR77’s
17 inch.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Now looking for tires. I was looking at the potenza RE71R tires


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Knucklehead729 said:


> Now looking for tires. I was looking at the potenza RE71R tires


That's overkill for these cars, that tire is designed for much higher performance vehicles. Even if you did every mod available to the Gen 2 Cruze and get a tune you still wouldn't need tires like those, you won't get any kind of benefit from those.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Which ones would you suggest?


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

A lot of things come into play when it comes to tire selection, mostly the type of year-round weather you get in your area would determine if you need separate winter and summer tires, most places require that by law. Where I live I can get away with a good set of all seasons since we only get snow for about a week or so a year.

But if you're looking for something comparable to what you picked out already, which is purely a summer tire and would need to be swapped out in winter 'almost' no matter where you live, I would suggest the BFGoodrich Advantage T/A Sport. It's sporty while still being a decent all season tire


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

JeremyHabetler said:


> That's overkill for these cars, that tire is designed for much higher performance vehicles. Even if you did every mod available to the Gen 2 Cruze and get a tune you still wouldn't need tires like those, you won't get any kind of benefit from those.


This is a completely silly comment. Virtually any vehicle can benefit from high quality, high grip summer rubber. Tires can transform a vehicle. If you want and can use summer rubber, do it. A summer tire and this 17s are gonna make your Cruze feel like a different car.

That said I wouldnt choose the RE71R either, but I can highly recommend it's less expensive, more durable, and better in the rain brother, Potenza S04. I'm also a big fan of Continental ContiSportContact 5's, the Kumho Ecsta PS31 is a killer deal on a durable high performance summer only tire. 

I personally haven't met a BFG tire that I am a fan of in sizes that sport compact cars use. They tend to either lack the grip that Bridgestone, Michelin and Conti have right from the get go, or they get greasy much easier than the others do. 

Bridgestone has an awesome all around package on most of it's tires.

Michelin tends to crack/chunk before they wear out in normal use and don't have the softest ride.

Contis tend to be lightest, and have the best ride but they sacrifice a tiny bit of at the limit performance or steering precision (in comparison to Mich and Bstone) Im okay with this sacrifice for most vehicles because I feel the tire ALL the time, I'm less often worried about at the limit minutia. Any of these tires have so much more capability than what you have now that you can't really go wrong. And you'd likely never notice any of these things until you've driven sets of tires back to back.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks Maven, my rims arrive next wednsday, the only reason I am looking at summer only tires is that I live in Florida.
I will take a look at the potenza S04’s.
I used to work at firestone as a tech. And got the CFNA card, so I can get 6 months interest free financing on the tires, so I have to stick with tires I can get from firestone, or tires plus.
I will say I do not race the car. I may one day, but I don’t race the car at this time. I drive fast when going places. But I don’t use it as a race car.
So I am looking for a sporty tire that I can still get a comfortable and quiet ride from.
I was looking at the quiettracks. But they are almost 200 each.

a friend of mine has some Forceum Hena’s that we’re the wrong size for his car, and wants to sell them to me for $200 for all 4, but I have never heard of them and I can get a road hazard warranty on tires from firestone.
So I will take a look at the s07’s thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The S04s are really solid tire . I wish I could run them year round safely. I put about 60k on two sets of them on my Cobalt SS turbo. They probably have better wet grip than the S007s.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Now, about that, I live in Florida, where we don’t really have a winter. Could I potentially not change the tire? Or?
Also, the S04’s, are they a quiet tire?
Will they be a good ride? Like comfortable?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you don't have winter/freezing temps you can run S04s all year long safely.
They are quiet and comfortable for such a high performance tire. If you keep up on rotations they wear really well. You'll need to adjust your tire pressure based in load rating and size you choose. This will affect comfort, if you're running a 225/45r17 you're probably gonna wanna drop down to at least 32psi cold, and evaluate from there. If I can find specs I can let you know if you could even drop lower.(wider tire, higher load rating, requires a lower pressure)


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Cool cool, thanks for the info. I am probably gonna go with those. Thanks!!
The only thing that sucks with those is that they don’t have a warranty. But Tires Plus has road hazard, but I don’t know what that covers.


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Final outcome.
I think they look pretty nice.
All in all Spent around $1500


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Knucklehead729 said:


> Final outcome.
> I think they look pretty nice.
> All in all Spent around $1500


Now to black out that grille ...


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Now to black out that grille ...


I am actually looking to do that, what should I get for the grille?


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Knucklehead729 said:


> I am actually looking to do that, what should I get for the grille?


Is that even the factory grille?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yea i was going to get new wheels and tires and jump up to 17s or 18s instead of stock 16" lts and then i said its a cruze and saved my $$ haha got some new michelin tires instead of the shitty oem ones tho so far pretty good especially in the rain/winter time


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> yea i was going to get new wheels and tires and jump up to 17s or 18s instead of stock 16" lts and then i said its a cruze and saved my $$ haha got some new michelin tires instead of the shitty oem ones tho so far pretty good especially in the rain/winter time


It may be be just a Cruze, but it is your Cruze... it must not look like any one elses Cruze .. must buy rims .. oohh Scotty, more power ..

You can always buy a set of 17 or 18" stock rims and when the new tires you bought start to degrade, put snows on them and get all seasons or summer tires on the larger ones.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yea its just my daily i save my $$ for my camaro and no snow where i live


----------

